# EGD w/ Cystogastrostomy



## Monaca (Feb 5, 2010)

hi!

A physician did a Transgastric Drainage of a Pancreatic Pseudocyst endoscopiclly.  I am trying to find a similar code for reference when I build my unlisted 48999.   48520 seems to fit, but I'm not sure (similarity only not approach).  This doesn't seem to include the cystogastrostomy.

Any suggestions/advice?

Thank you in advance!


----------

